# My all new website



## PushingTin (Feb 24, 2010)

I invite you all to have a look at my all new redesigned website.

chris twine photography

I would really appreciate your feedback, I will be adding more photos to the site with time.

Many Thanks


----------



## tpd (Mar 2, 2010)

Everything looks great, I really would consider making the header bar (where the logo and menu is) smaller, its to high in my opinion. Decrease the size of that and the logo as it is quite distracting.

Rest is great though, good choice of colours


----------



## PushingTin (Mar 2, 2010)

thx for looking tpd - appreciate the comments


----------

